# Free Pattern Friday - Fan Afghan



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Got this in my email today - pattern for a really pretty knit afghan - at the end of the pattern it says its okay to photocopy and share, so here it is: http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=2a091a437711eee885624a193&id=2f65ed18f2&e=075f6d567b


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

It's lovely, but there's a bit of information missing: there is a gauge, but no yarn weight or type suggested, or quantity, or needle size!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> It's lovely, but there's a bit of information missing: there is a gauge, but no yarn weight or type suggested, or quantity, or needle size!!


Here is more info...
http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/leisure-arts/fan-knit-afghan-pattern

Size: Approx. 48" x 68"
Designer: Lee Tribett
Original Publication: Leisure Arts Leaflet #2551, Quick Knit Afghans 7

Description: Undulating fans alternate with bobbles to create this pretty knit afghan. 
Worked with 2 strands of worsted/medium weight yarn held together on a 31" long size 15 (10.00 mm) circular knitting needle.
..................
Edit:
I do have the booklet...
Okay..more info...
Worsted Weight Yarn, approx. 56 oz (1,590 grams; 3,200 yards)


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

You're right - in my eagerness to share such a lovely pattern, I didn't notice - shame on me! I have e-mailed Leisure Arts to ask for the necessary information. Hopefully they will reply soon.....
Ooops! I just noticed galaxycraft has give us some info on this - thank you!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

vayankee, thanks for the link. There is a place where you can subscribe to Free Pattern Friday, and I did.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the link. It is a really pretty afghan.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful afghan,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you, yayanke, for the beautiful pattern and, galaxy, for the additional information.


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

Such a lovely pattern!

But I hate bobbles.

Does anyone have a suggestion for a stitch replacement for those panels?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful afghan. But...
56 oz of worsted weight! even with sale yarn you are running up to $80.00! Yikes! It better be for someone reakky special.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Beautiful afghan. But...
> 56 oz of worsted weight! even with sale yarn you are running up to $80.00! Yikes! It better be for someone reakky special.


Only because you are using it 2 stranded.
May turn out okay if you use single strand.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

vayankee said:


> Got this in my email today - pattern for a really pretty knit afghan - at the end of the pattern it says its okay to photocopy and share, so here it is: http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=2a091a437711eee885624a193&id=2f65ed18f2&e=075f6d567b


Received the same pattern yesterday, wrote re amount of yarn needed, which wasn't mentioned, and Galaxycraft answered me so quickly as well. You're "on the Ball" Galaxycraft! Thanks again!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## sphere_runner (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd like to know an alternative to bobbles also.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Patty Sutter said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful afghan. But...
> ...


It is gorgeous! I was thinking that a single strand might be very nice, just have to play with the needle size, or maybe add a couple of repeats to get the width.
A 3.5 pound blanket seems kind of heavy, even my wool queensize blankets don't weigh quite that much.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I got this pattern also but it does not tell you type of yarn to use and how many skeins?

Do you know?

Fisherwoman


----------



## sphere_runner (Nov 6, 2011)

I wonder if the raspberry stitch could be substituted for the bobbles..............


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> I got this pattern also but it does not tell you type of yarn to use and how many skeins?
> 
> Do you know?
> 
> Fisherwoman


All missing info is in the 3rd post.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I made this one a number of years ago, in cream, one of the few things I've made for myself. Knits up very nicely , and I'm still using it.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks to you both for the wonderful pattern and its missing information.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi! and thanks for the missing info...I also receive this newsletter and noticed said info as missing! I also thought that was a lot of yarn!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Nitchil,
Do you remember how much yarn you used and what kind?


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> Nitchil,
> Do you remember how much yarn you used and what kind?


Oh, it was some years ago, but I know it was worsted acrylic, and I believe the instructions said to use two strands together, and I just bought the recommended amount. It knit up fairly quickly and easily as I recall. Sorry I can't remember brand. I would just go with the instructions, and it's a free pattern right now, though at the time I had to buy it.

Ok, Galaxycraft posted (3rd post) 56 oz and 3,200 yards.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you, Nitchil.&#128522;


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> Thank you, Nitchil.😊


You're welcome!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I have the book that pattern is in. all of the patterns use double strands of yarn.


----------

